# History desperately wanted for my horse



## Natalie93 (23 October 2019)

I have a cob x named shadow. May have been known by a different name. She is a dark bay mare 14.1hh. Approx 18. She has a unique white stripe/snip a d a nasal star. She has a back left white sock and a back right white fetlock. She has a faded freezemark what looks to be E27B but unable to find anything on it She wasnt passported untill 2009. Very little information on it. I would love to know where she came from and who she was bread by. And if she has any siblings.
Unable to upload photo.


----------



## Amymay (23 October 2019)

Youâ€™re very welcome to pm me for my email address to email the photo. Iâ€™ll then post it for you.


----------



## Natalie93 (23 October 2019)

Here is a photo of shadow


----------



## Natalie93 (23 October 2019)

Shadow


----------



## Natalie93 (23 October 2019)

Shadow


----------



## Natalie93 (24 October 2019)

amymay said:



			Youâ€™re very welcome to pm me for my email address to email the photo. Iâ€™ll then post it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you but I managed to get some up x


----------



## Natalie93 (25 October 2019)

Does anyone know or recognise this mare?


----------



## Amymay (25 October 2019)

It would help if you put some more information.

Who did you buy her from and what part of the country did she come from?


----------



## Natalie93 (25 October 2019)

This is what I'm trying to find out. The person whom passported her in 2009 doesn't even know where she came from. I'm guessing England or Wales.


----------



## Amymay (25 October 2019)

Natalie93 said:



			This is what I'm trying to find out. The person whom passported her in 2009 doesn't even know where she came from. I'm guessing England or Wales.
		
Click to expand...

But who did _you_ buy her from, and what part of the country......


----------



## Natalie93 (25 October 2019)

A friend of mine up in the highlands of Scotland who bought her from A dealer at cobsnplods whom bout her from a young girl whom bought her from liverpool area


----------



## tda (26 October 2019)

She looks quite Dales Pony like ðŸ˜€ your could try on the fb page Dales Pony Appreciation x


----------



## Natalie93 (26 October 2019)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## pudz02 (1 November 2019)

Hi Have you contacted Farmkey for information on the freezemark at all?


----------



## Natalie93 (1 November 2019)

Hi there yes I have and I am waiting on them getting back to me with their findings xx


----------

